# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Request] WotLK Font

## Shao111

Hello MMowned!

I am currently looking for a font similar to that of "Wrath of the Lich King" in the blizzard logo. I have found lifecraft and fonts similar to that of WoWs main font, but, nothing close to WotLK. I am offering a gm account on my WotLK server AND +Rep for the one who finds this.

WotLK Logo (reference):



Thanks in advance!

----------


## CarlosJ

how about this:
WoW SlF Bold Free fonts | Download fonts
preview:

----------


## Shao111

> how about this:
> WoW SlF Bold Free fonts | Download fonts
> preview:



Good stuff mate, that will work. +Rep x2, will PM you momentarily with account info. :wave:

----------


## xLIFEx

sweet i was looking for a font like this too

----------


## HolyBeast

nice (filler)

----------


## Wesk.

Thanks for the font (:

----------


## CarlosJ

> Thanks for the font (:


nps, glad some people can use it, i dont think its an exact copy of the wotlk but its near enough to look good imo :Smile: 
btw i love the colours in your sig really mad :Big Grin:

----------


## Wesk.

> btw i love the colours in your sig really mad


hehe wanted to do something different (:

----------

